# This is how Dvořák's Symphony No. 8 ended yesterday



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Please give me your impressions of the orchestra and the conductor.
20221112_214641.wav (3.3MB)


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

The second sample is almost 3 minutes long.
20221112_214231.waw (14.7MB)


----------



## oldpete (9 mo ago)

That was a fast one! The recording mic picked up the trumpet well, but not the strings.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I recorded it with a Realme C11 (2021) phone.
I think it's good enough to judge the orchestra & conducting.

Is it a community orchestra, an okay professional orchestra or a world-class orchestra?
What do You like? What do You not like?


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

as the recording is so terrible, it's only possible to judge the tempi. I would say it's fine up to 18" on the original but because it continues to accelerate, it starts to completely lose it thereafter until 30" where the final bars work fine. In general it should go fast.

The longer extract has too much rubato and hairpins.The extract stops just before the most critical section, unfortunately.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's fast, exciting - and the acceleration adds nice kick. Sounds like a semi-pro, part time orchestra? Strings are too good for a community orchestra. Some untidiness and not always together, but the audience probably had a good time!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Rather schmaltzy affair in the longer fragment, with so much stop and go that the music loses tension and the movement becomes fragmentary. Then in the first clip, it becomes a mad run to the finish.
But it's a legit interpretation and it does sound exciting enough. Can't judge on the quality of the playing because of the horrid recording (I need to hear those horn thrills!)


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I will tell you which orchestra later. I might use PM, not sure...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Sounds muted. (Weak on nuance, dynamic range and clarity.) Some interpretive aspects too manipulated, some sections too fast, others too slow.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

perempe said:


> I will tell you which orchestra later. I might use PM, not sure...


Eger symphony orchestra by any chance?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

No, it's not Eger SO...


----------



## tedmoy (5 mo ago)

So what orchesrta and conductor was it. I'v heard many recordings of the 8th and I must say this one is very exciting.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sound is not good..terrible balance...the horns and trombones have really prominent stuff...virtually inaudible....


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I expected way more interest.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

perempe said:


> I expected way more interest.


Unfortunately the sound is not great so the balances are well off. This makes it difficult to gauge how good/bad a performance it was. Additionally it's a snapshot of a performance. You need to hear the whole performance to make a value judgement. At the end of the day, the only thing that matters is whether YOU enjoyed it or not. If I go to see a SQ performance the only thing that matters to me is whether I rated it. I don't give a flying **** what anyone thought of it. What did you think or were you conducting it?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Merl said:


> Unfortunately the sound is not great so the balances are well off. This makes it difficult to gauge how good/bad a performance it was. Additionally it's a snapshot of a performance. You need to hear the whole performance to make a value judgement. At the end of the day, the only thing that matters is whether YOU enjoyed it or not. If I go to see a SQ performance the only thing that matters to me is whether I rated it. I don't give a flying **** what anyone thought of it. What did you think or were you conducting it?


I prefer slower tempo during the ritardando.

There are some great tempo changes in Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance Marches. I might create a thread on that.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

This is from a christmas concert, and You'll recognize it.
20221221_214223.wav (5MB)
How do you like it?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

No love for Beethoven?


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Don't take it personally; it's a holiday and most people probably aren't on here right now. The recorded sound is not great, but it sounds like a heartfelt, emotive performance. What a great crescendo about fourteen seconds in before the chorus entry!


----------

